# HR34 / C31 First Impressions of a returned D* customer



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

So, I've not been a DirecTV guy for about 3 and 1/2 years. I was very active back in the day, and while I switched to Verizon FiOS in that time, I only ever used one of their DVRs (and only for a month)--I mostly used TiVos. I like TiVos. When I became a DirecTV customer the first time, I had a TiVo (the old HR10-250), and as DirecTV phased those out and began introducing their own HD DVRs, I was one of the early adopters who grew along with the line, until leaving DirecTV meant I would actually MISS the HR series as I thought it was actually BETTER than TiVo in many ways.

My 3 year turn with only the TiVo was fine. But it wasn't the DirecTV HDDVR experience I'd become accustomed to, and though I've only had 24 hours to play with the HR34 (GENIE) and the C31 clients... I am VERY glad to be home.

One of my biggest concerns when the HR20 HD DVRs came out was closed captioning. My brother is deaf and captioning has to be just right. The HD TiVo was awesome on captioning. DirecTV took special care to work with me and others on their HR2x captioning and when I left DirecTV 3 years ago, their captioning was pretty awesome.

A bit nervously, I turned on captions yesterday, and found... a very pleasant surprise. The smooth fonts of the HD captioning on the GENIE are awesome. The TiVo and TiVo Premier have nice captioning fonts. The Verizon FiOS DVR has sucky captioning fonts. The GENIE has the most clean captioning fonts I've seen on a DVR outside of a Blu-Ray disk, with which they're on par. BRAVO!

Things I forgot about that I missed without remembering I missed them:

* 30 second slip (rather than skip). I like the slip rather than the skip. I like to see if I want to maybe go back and see the ad I just missed. 

* The QuickTune menu (up arrow on the remote) which gives you 9 QuickTune channels in any configuration you desire. Especially nice for me since I don't remember all the D* channels yet. 

* Removal of SD duplicates from the guide. Oh, how I needed this on my TiVo and unless I wanted to do it manually, which I was too lazy to do, it just wasn't an option.

* OnDemand. I didn't have this with my TiVo. It's just not an option, other than Netflix or Amazon, and they're nothing near a TV provider's OnDemand list.


New Things that I think rock:

* Picture in Picture. Not something I'll often use, but seems nice.

* Integration of the C31 clients. Well done. They seem smooth and while I've had two small glitches on the bedroom one (I had to wait a bit while changing the channel a couple times, and had to change it and change it back), I realize it takes a bit for a new software update (as the HR34 and C31's got when hooked up) to settle in. But the combined playlist and series links are wonderful. And I didn't need a LAN cable in the bedroom or dining room (or in my case Wireless N TiVo bridges which died after 18 months).

* Five tuners. Nice. Last night 4 shows were recording at once rather than doing two and pulling two others at a later time during a rerun.

* iPhone/iPad apps for setting up series links. Well done. Made it easy. TiVo has this but it's a bit more clunky and certainly not as fast.


Things that didn't work for me:

* Dolby Digital. I tried it, it worked, but quickly went out of sync. I'm back to PCM. Which is fine, really--it did the same thing on the TiVo and so that could just be my system. It's nothing I care about. The amp does the decoding so PCM is preferred to me anyway. 

Yeah, that's all I can think of. Like I say, I had one issue, twice, on the C31 with a channel changing giving me a black screen for a while. But eventually I changed the channel down and back up and it was fine. *shrug* Sometimes things glitch, especially in the first few hours after a new software update, while new guide data is getting acquired and so on.

Overall, I'm very pleased with the move back to DirecTV. I'm going to keep looking at captioning since I see that the GENIE only has DTVCC and not classic CC as well, but so far it hasn't made a difference. For all I know, the system defaults to CC if DTVCC isn't available.


----------



## Strog (Dec 20, 2011)

Glad everything is working for you. I have same setup but I didn't get that lucky, everything worked well for about 4 hrs... How is your H34 connected to your home network, direct connection from the router to the LAN port or did your installer use CCK? They are replacing my H34 tonight and want to see what is working for you. Thanks.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

LAN cable to my router for the network connection. What didn't work for you after 4 hours?


----------



## Strog (Dec 20, 2011)

Couldn't turn on C31s back on after they were turned off or went to stand by. To fix that they had me reset everything and when I did that H34 only works in 480p resolution, if I select anything higher I can hear audio but get a blank screen. I was able to re-connect C31 to it and they worked fine for a while but the next day the power-on issue returned.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Yah, I'd have replaced your HR34 with a symptom like that!

I had my first real annoying moment with my C31 last night, but I think it was my doing more than the equipment. The GENIE was recording 5 things. One I didn't want it to so I could watch LiveTV upstairs. So from the C31 I manually cancelled the recording downstairs. But, it then thought "Okay, so the GENIE is on LiveTV" and it refused to give my bedroom C31 the tuner. I then tried to use my iPad to tell the GENIE to "Play on TV" something from my playlist so it would release the tuner, but that didn't seem to work, so I just watched a recorded show.

What I SHOULD have done was try to change the channel and when it told me the turners were all working, I should have then selected the one I wanted to cancel so it would hand that tuner over, I think.

Learning curve is all.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Capmeister - that is a really well written opinion above and welcome back.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> Yah, I'd have replaced your HR34 with a symptom like that!
> 
> I had my first real annoying moment with my C31 last night, but I think it was my doing more than the equipment. The GENIE was recording 5 things. One I didn't want it to so I could watch LiveTV upstairs. So from the C31 I manually cancelled the recording downstairs. But, it then thought "Okay, so the GENIE is on LiveTV" and it refused to give my bedroom C31 the tuner. I then tried to use my iPad to tell the GENIE to "Play on TV" something from my playlist so it would release the tuner, but that didn't seem to work, so I just watched a recorded show.
> 
> ...


I've said it before. GENIE should never interfere with live viewing (or double play) or recordings. GENIE should be completely in the background and should simply silently release a tuner if the viewer wants to use a tuner. No prompts, nothing, just release the tuner.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

It did release the tuner, but didn't know that there was no one watching the tuner in the living room. I should set my Harmony remote to turn the HR34 off when I turn the TV off. Problem would be solved.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

I am scheduled for my DirecTV install this weekend. Genie with two C31 clients. Never had satellite service before.

I am coming from a TiVo background with cable service, but various issues are making those less feasible than they used to be. 

Hope the quirks/differences between the two DVR systems aren't too much to adjust to.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to DBSTalk! 

Hope your transition is easy. Lots of info. around here.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

I am also glad to hear that the captions work well.


----------



## silkypimp (Sep 30, 2012)

How do you get this receiver? Is it only for new customers? I go on my account and it says available soon?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, new customer (well, not been one for over 3 years).


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome TMan and may the taters be with you


----------



## pduh (Oct 19, 2012)

silkypimp said:


> How do you get this receiver? Is it only for new customers? I go on my account and it says available soon?


Current customers have to call directv and ask for the upgrade the Genie which is what I did and got mine installed last Saturday.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

TMan said:


> Hope the quirks/differences between the two DVR systems aren't too much to adjust to.


I think you'll enjoy it more than your TiVo. I love TiVo but they're not as robust and are feeling a bit OLD in their tech, even on the new premiere units.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> I think you'll enjoy it more than your TiVo. I love TiVo but they're not as robust and are feeling a bit OLD in their tech, even on the new premiere units.


That's good to know. I think that is completely different from the days when Dish/Direct offered their earliest DVRs, which seemed to be regarded as quite lacking compared to the TiVos of the time (early TiVo-powered DirecTV units notwithstanding).

I will miss the trademark sound blips TiVos make. Do satellite DVRs make sound effects during trick play/menu navigation?


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Hey welcome back! I remember working with you fixing the closed captioning in the early days of the HR series. With two deaf sons I was very greatful for you help. I think you'll continue to enjoy the new HR34. I love it so far. 

To the previous poster, there are some sound effects for error entries but it is much quieter in that regard. It does show the progress bar for skip ahead unlike the HR24 which is an improvement in my opinion. TiVo is so 10 years ago, not missed at all.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Poor TiVo. It always seemed like The Little Company That Could(n't).

It doesn't help that cable companies do the absolute bare minimum to support content access on third-party, customer-owned devices. CableCARD, that tuner dongle thing, etc.

I will report back here after things settle on my install, and hopefully make a valid post relevant to the thread topic: HR34/C31 First Impressions.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

And now I stumble upon news two days before going to satellite that my cable provider, Mediacom, intends to get busy with TiVo-powered whole-home DVR toys very soon?

http://www.multichannel.com/news-ar...so-tivo-provides-fast-path-next-gen-tv/139486


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Probably a good year to 18 months away.


----------



## pduh (Oct 19, 2012)

Something weird happen for the first time since the installation last Friday.

Everything was working fine but then a while ago after I come on one of the clients won't turn on for some reason, earlier of the day it was working but suddenly it won't turn on I try to turn it on with the remote, then try it manual with their power button which it doesn't work. So I try to disconnect the power adapter, and plug it back doesn't work either, and I turn off the power surge and turn it back on, then I do something a bit different disconnect the power adapter and the power cord that hook on my power surge, and then turn it off. I wait for 60 seconds for each, then hook it back, and turn the surge on, and yet it won't turn on. I check the Genie to see maybe the Genie doesn't work, and that might be the wrong but the Genie is working well. I have another client in another room to check to see if that works too, and that works. only one client wasn't turn on. I leave it alone to get on the computer, and try to log in directv to check but before I did all of suddenly it works again.


----------



## chaney (Oct 25, 2012)

I have always had Cox communications as my television provider. Yes I know its kind of sad that as a dish installer I haven't chose to subscribe to them instead of Cox, But i'm taking the big plunge Monday the 29th and getting a Genie and SD receiver as my second TV. First I'm kind of excited to see what DTV is all about because I install dish and deal with the hopper on a daily basis and it is a very good receiver functionally and software wise with very few glitches. Obviously i've heard alot of bad about DTV as a company because of billing and disgruntled customers leaving. As far as my experience with Cox it has always been an excepted thing in my family to deal with them and their over priced service, lack luster receivers, and poor customer service to boot. But after realizing how much money and much better service and receiver I could receive from a satellite company like DTV or Dish. True many would raise an eyebrow at the fact that I am a dish installer and chose DTV. But the truth of it is the fact that I work for an RSP called Blue Sky Satellite so i reap no benefits as far as discounts if i were to go with dish. So enough biography lol. So what can i expect from DTV as far as service and from the Genie as a HD DVR choice? I currently have Cox's whole home HD DVR which is a piece. I regularly have to reset it and have no live tv dvr capabilities on my client, I only have the ability to watch/set/delete recording on the main receiver, a feature which is very lacking in a receiver that is supposed to be able to compete with the hopper and now the genie. So any advice and tips would be very helpful. Also I have heard and after research have found out that DTV does not offer HD locals in Topeka KS, Anyone have any info on when the HD locals may start to be tested and an appox completion/active time for my market?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Topeka still shows for 2012 (I believe it's in test now). Why the SD box? You won't be able to access recordings on the Genie with it. It needs to be an HD receiver (not necessarily on an HD set).


----------



## chaney (Oct 25, 2012)

I chose to opt for an SD box for my second TV because if I wanted the Genie mini or regular HD reciever I would have to pay $99 upfront for it, which is something I dont feel i should have to pay as a new customer, So I will deal with only the SD reciever for time being until I have the extra cash to go ahead and get the client. I'm hoping the my Sony Google Tv 46" will get an RVU compatibility upgrade through software allowing me to shed the SD box and move the Genie to my second TV location and use the RVU for livingroom tv. but heres to hoping


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

WEll, this is unique—your situation, that is, a multitude of major digital delivery systems! 

Hope you enjoy your new gear, and glad to see you in DBSTalk.:welcome_s

Have you been lurking in the forum for a while?


----------



## chaney (Oct 25, 2012)

dpeters11-hey i attempted to view your "my setup" page but couldnt said something along the lines as Admin may have blocked me, also where did you find the info on Topeka locals being tested? I am very optimistic this will happen soon because I currently have HD locals with Cox and wont miss them until my prime time series kick off spring. ive also heard them slated to be active starting the 31st know anything more please let me know


----------



## chaney (Oct 25, 2012)

alurkin? thanks for the welcome, im hoping it all works out as a good experience as well to disprove some of the hear say from ex DTV custs i install at sometimes


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"chaney" said:


> dpeters11-hey i attempted to view your "my setup" page but couldnt said something along the lines as Admin may have blocked me, also where did you find the info on Topeka locals being tested? I am very optimistic this will happen soon because I currently have HD locals with Cox and wont miss them until my prime time series kick off spring. ive also heard them slated to be active starting the 31st know anything more please let me know


My link is a post in a semi-protected forum. To be honest, it's not all that impressive, I downsized to one DVR when I got the HR34/Genie. We have others with 12 DVRs 

Here's the thread on HD locals. The nice thing about this site is we have great guys that actually pull satellite data.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=206833


----------



## chaney (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks very useful info seeing as im not privied to that info, but am now.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

chaney said:


> thanks very useful info seeing as im not privied to that info, but am now.


Yes, you've now hit 5 posts+ which opens a few things on the forum.

The lurking I meant was simply reading the forums without posting, or even registering, which some do for years and then post.

Again, welcome!


----------



## chaney (Oct 25, 2012)

does anyone know a cost effective way to acquire a HD reciever that is compatible with the Genie or has a spare/older equipment from upgrade they do not need and would like to sell?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Look in the buy sell trade subforum in the club forum. Don't go with the R22 that's for sale, in your setup it won't really give you what you want, even though it is HD.

General rule, get the Receiver ID (RID), call Directv and ask for the Access Card Department. Give them the number and make sure that the box is owned and can be put on your account, doesn't have a balance etc.

Do not let a first level CSR check for you. Only accept an answer from the Access Card department. If you but one, have them activate it so that it's activated as owned. If that receiver ever goes bad, you would need the Protection Plan, or else the replacement will be leased.


----------



## chaney (Oct 25, 2012)

also since im new to DTV i noticed on my work order listed on my online account, there is a point where it states I am charged 299 for the genie and another line that follows where that is zerod out. So is my Genie actually mine or is it leased?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Leased. I paid the $399 and mine is leased.


----------



## chaney (Oct 25, 2012)

so whats the point in even putting that in the order info? if technically your not getting the receiver as yours and are only leasing it why not just put one simple line. Genie Advanced Whole Home DVR(Leased). simplifies the reading of the invoice for customers, because honestly some of the stuff in that invoice makes absolutely no sense on what it stands for


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not sure, but sometimes it's for tax purposes. The primary receiver's monthly fee is credited back, but some states require sales tax, so they have to assign a value and credit. Unfortunately sometimes there are cases where there are rules for satellite that don't apply to cable, etc.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

I think Topeka is like Nov 17th or around there somewhere.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> Topeka still shows for 2012 (I believe it's in test now). Why the SD box? You won't be able to access recordings on the Genie with it. It needs to be an HD receiver (not necessarily on an HD set).


So the C31 Genie client can downrez recorded or live HD content for playback on an SD television?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"TMan" said:


> So the C31 Genie client can downrez recorded or live HD content for playback on an SD television?


It's a bit more complex, there's a dongle needed. Have seen component, but not composite. The H25 and C31 only have HDMI on board, then a special connector.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

"dpeters11" said:


> It's a bit more complex, there's a dongle needed. Have seen component, but not composite. The H25 and C31 only have HDMI on board, then a special connector.


Composite is available at SS. The tech "should" also bring one if you told the csr it's for an SD TV when you setup the install.

To Chaney, if it was me I'd call back and say "cancel" and then tell them you're canceling the order because you want a mini client for your Genie, NOT an SD receiver. If they then give you one, great! If not then go ahead and cancel, then go online and do a new order as it allows you to select FREE (Up to three) mini clients when picking out what gear you want installed. This is the current DTV promotion and should be honored for you!


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> It's a bit more complex, there's a dongle needed. Have seen component, but not composite. The H25 and C31 only have HDMI on board, then a special connector.


I don't recall now if I specified HD or SD for my two ordered Genie clients. Now just watch...I suppose they won't bring the dongle(s). In addition to my main television (HD), I'll have one HD and one SD intended for the two C31 boxes. (More details here.)

After that thread, I learned of the two dongle options (component, composite).

I wanted a dongle for my bedroom C31, even though I can use HDMI there for the television itself, because I also want to drive audio through a small stereo next to the television without the television having to be turned on.

The other intended C31 will be attached to an old standard definition TV. I haven't decided if it will be the big CRT with only composite inputs, or a small 13" CRT that, while only SD, does have component input.

I assume the C31 itself is no different, being capable of driving SD if the breakout dongle is present, but otherwise drumming happily along putting out HD, too.


----------



## chaney (Oct 25, 2012)

See I tried that but apparently because of my credit score I am allowed a free genie but a 99 one time fee for each mini. So I'm going to wait for the tech to show up and then call and threaten to cancel if I done get the free mini. Because when I set up my order I started online and it said 0 deposit but once I saw the 99 fee at check out I called in and hey tried to process an order for me and they tried charging me a 300 deposit so I finished the order online with a genie and SD TV 2. So blwish me luck maybe they'll give in since the tech is on site


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not a tech, but putting it on the installer just doesn't seem right.


----------



## chaney (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm not putting it on the tech. I have been in the situation as a tech so I wouldn't wanna do that to someone else. I'm just going to call a DTV csr and hassle them


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

chaney said:


> I'm not putting it on the tech. I have been in the situation as a tech so I wouldn't wanna do that to someone else. I'm just going to call a DTV csr and hassle them


Yes you are because you said if they dont give it for free you would cancel. Not only that but the tech is going to have to waste his time with you on the phone trying to argue your way to something for free. Just go ahead and cancel now.


----------



## chaney (Oct 25, 2012)

wow you really took offense to that as if you would be the one in the situation. First of all my appointments not until monday, Second of all I called in today and a sup gave me half off the 99 fee so I was pleased and am now getting the mini for 45. So rest at ease I didnt put any stress on the precious DTV tech that will be there monday. also just from experience as being in this situation many times, I typically got the install done and told them to call into Dish and ask for their upgrade after and that got me past the situation, some dont go for it and I end up spending time on the phone trying to get it done, but most of the time it works and I dont have to worry about it. Also on some days that I am particularly busy and I know it will cancel if they dont get what they want it makes my day that much easier, because I get paid hourly and it doesnt what happens im still getting paid per hour until i clock out so its not sweat on me.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

I know every single tech that works out of Topeka so yeah I do take it personally. They all get paid by the jobs not hourly so you will be wasting their time by cancelling.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Got my system installed today. Seems good for the most part.

I cannot get the iPad app to recognize that I have any receivers, and thus I can't do any program scheduling that way. Is that something that will settle down within a day or so, or is it because I have my H34 plugged into ethernet and there is DECA (with the DECA device plugged into wired ethernet near my SWM and router equipment in the basement) on the coax? Digging into the H34's network status indicates an IP address that is valid for my household network (in the 192.168.1.x subnet), and it says that it has valid internet access.

The support site does not include the H34 on the list of receivers that can be controlled by the iPad app. How can their current DVR (is it the flagship?) not be on this list?!
http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3133/kw/ipad app/related/1

Also having trouble scheduling recordings through the web site. The online program guide is finally recognizing my local channels at the top of the lineup, but it wouldn't let me schedule a recording. Will that straighten out, too?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

HR34 definitely works with the ipad app, and can be controlled.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

And did I mention the OBNOXIOUS sound the C31 makes if you go too far in a menu? It's this low-pitched BOOONK noise that wakes the dead even if the TV volume is quite low.

Have rebooted C31 and disabled sound effects to no avail.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> HR34 definitely works with the ipad app, and can be controlled.


Unplugged Ethernet and rebooted things. This morning, iPad app recognizes the DVR, showing what is playing and allowing remote control. Can't seem to schedule recordings with the app, though, which is quite lame for one of their most recent models.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

TMan, I am having neither of the troubles you have. Not sure about the C31 sound at all--I hear nothing. As for the network connectivity, maybe trouble shoot that with DirecTV?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

TMan said:


> And did I mention the OBNOXIOUS sound the C31 makes if you go too far in a menu? It's this low-pitched BOOONK noise that wakes the dead even if the TV volume is quite low.
> 
> Have rebooted C31 and disabled sound effects to no avail.





Capmeister said:


> TMan, I am having neither of the troubles you have. Not sure about the C31 sound at all--I hear nothing. As for the network connectivity, maybe trouble shoot that with DirecTV?


The sound effects problem with the C31's is a know issue, I guess it's just a bit of the way down on the priority list for a fix.


----------



## chaney (Oct 25, 2012)

didnt i already mention that I called yesterday and avoided having to do it with the tech there, also I plan on helping him with the install, because I want to cut down on the install time dramatically and to monitor quality and make sure its properly installed and grounded. no offense to you or any of your buddies but I have had the pleasure of tearing out and reinstalling many DTV installs for dish customers who switched because they weren't done properly to code and would have vast issues with RF leakage and short issues due to tight coax bends. I know their system can be installed a little bit differently than Dish's but its not that much different to where they can bastardize a system and expect the customer to accept it. If its not done properly ill happily call in a TC. and just an FYI ive worked on piece rate before and i know you can make bank very quickly. but if you wanna take offense to that too be my guest but i know from personal expierence how some of their work looks and performs.


----------

